# How long after an injury does ICE help?



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

I smashed my knee yesterday. I kept riding. I drove home, cleaned it up, and went to bed. This mornign i got up and went to work. Now I find that walking is difficult, so I just took a look at the knee and its got some significant swelling. 

Will it help reduce the swelling if I ice the knee tonight, 30 hours after the injury, or is it too late for icing to be beneficial?


----------



## happyappy (Jul 2, 2005)

Ice will be beneficial for the next few days if swelling persists.
R.I.C.E= Rest Ice Compression and Elevation and I find that motrin is the best anti infalmatory for me at 800 mg 2 times a day. This is what most docs prescribe for soft tissue injury around the joints. 
Good luck,
Happy


----------



## DesertDave (Jan 30, 2005)

*I fell off a cliff*

hiking once, while on vacation in Hawaii, on the first fricken day! Landed on my knee, and it really started hurting by the next AM. I used ice every morning and evening the whole next week, and was able to enjoy the rest of the trip with no significant reduction in mobility. Ice saved that trip, and I'll bet it will work for you, too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

> Ice will be beneficial for the next few days if swelling persists.


As long as there is swelling, ice applied directly to the knee will help reduce swellage and increase blood flow. If you use the ice in a margarita, you can reduce pain and blood flow to the brain for about 15-20 years after the injury.
Seriously, I use Motrin(generic ibuprofin, actually) for pain, but I find that asprin does a better job of reducing inflamation. You might get an upset stomach from anti-inflammatory size doses of asprin, so check it out.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

for me Ice is the best thing along with a few beers


----------



## Homer Simpson (May 21, 2004)

Just remember not to use the ice for too long at one time. About 20-25 minutes is good. I once had some knee pain from road riding and would alternate ice and heat for 15 minutes each, about 2-3 times. Worked real well, knee pain ended.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Get some compression (ACE bandage) on that knee too.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> for me Ice is the best thing along with a few beers


you put ice in your beer


----------



## El Caballo (Nov 22, 2004)

+1 for what Homer said about not icing too long. 

Ice slows blood flow, and blood flow is the only thing that heals injuries. You only want to ice and elevate long enough to prevent the swelling from getting out of control -- further icing and elevation restricts circulation and slows the healing process. Once the swelling is under control, start using heat.


----------



## RomSpaceKnight (Aug 16, 2006)

Ice reduces swelling, heat promotes healing. I use Advil.


----------

